# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Sexing pixie frogs

## offroad537

i have a 4 inch pixie frog that i want to sex. The probably is i have no idea how to. Does anyone on the forums know how to sex a pixie frog. Ill post pics on it tomorrow.

----------


## John Clare

Not to be mean, but this doesn't deserve an answer, considering (a) here on this site we have by far the most detailed article on this to be found anywhere, internet or book, and (b) people have asked this a bunch of times and got answers on the forum here - please use the search facility.

----------


## offroad537

well if you would look on when i sign up im a new person on here. I wouldnt know what care sheets or forms they have for this or where to go to fine them.  so im sorry for posting it. maybe you should point out where i can go or give me the page so i can go to it.

----------


## Kurt

Left-hand side of every page or on the top of every page there links for the articles just below the Frog Forum banner.

----------


## offroad537

Thank you

----------


## Wicked frogs

welcome to the fourm, male pixies have larger/wider heads than females you should be able to start to notice the difference around 4 inches my lil guy just called and he is just over 4 inches keep your ears open at night if your pixie is close by females tend to turn out like a softball wide as long i can't explan  but i can see the female/male gene in the face well good luck sexing him/her and i am sure if you post a pic on here a lot of people will help you sex it and like above def check out the care sheet on pixies it really is a good one.

Tim
Wicked Frogs

----------


## DeeDub

Welcome offroad!  Lol...

Post a pic buddy. We'd be happy to help.  Get a front shot, top shot, and side profile.

Generally bone structure and head size in comparison to the body.  Males typically have wide heads.  The calling (bellowing...sounds like a cow mooing in larger frogs, and croaking for juvies) is the only 100% suretell for a male that is not an adult.  Some males have smaller heads (usually just seems smaller because the frog is obese) but at 4 months we should be able to give you a pretty accurate guess.

----------


## Sherry

This thread is pretty old so you probably wont get a response :Frown:

----------


## DeeDub

Holy hell!.....id say! Lol.  Well I just thought the guy needed a welcome since he was all but ran off for asking a question.

----------


## Sherry

Yea, that's probably why he's not on here anymore! Poor guy :Frown:  I had questions when I was just a wee newb that they probably thought were stupid. It happens, they're newbs!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

?????? How did this old thing become revived?? Tim were you just thread researching and didn't read the date Lol!

----------


## Wicked frogs

I am not sure i just noticed the founder being ignorant and figured i would help and give a little advise....

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I am not sure i just noticed the founder being ignorant and figured i would help and give a little advise....


Hmmmm... I would let it be. It is a very old thread and the member is no longer on here.

----------


## DeeDub

> Hmmmm... I would let it be. It is a very old thread and the member is no longer on here.


I can see why he's not here.  

It is funny that it's old as hell.  I also didn't even notice the date.  Figured if it was on the first page people were talking about it.  haha.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I can see why he's not here.  
> 
> It is funny that it's old as hell.  I also didn't even notice the date.  Figured if it was on the first page people were talking about it.  haha.


I'm suggesting to let it be because of the remark made. It may be taken as calling out the founder and since the remark could also be taken as an attack by saying "ignorant".

I think it's time to halt this before it possibly goes too far.

I'm guilty of running someone off here as well. Nobody is perfect and there could be another story so I'm locking the thread.

----------

